# Peugeot goes hiking.



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

P joined us on our hiking today (May 5). P could be the 2nd youngest pet parrot to hike at 6 weeks old after Audi.





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoY17aulI6Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdm1e02zWIc


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

looks like he enjoyed his day out how lovely to see you have taken the time to harness train, too many people wing clip which is such a shame there is nothing i love more than to watch birds fly, and its so easy to harness train chicks, well done to you
I wish i could harness train my A Grey i have been trying for 9 months i can lay the harness on him but fasten it oh no thats a no no he goes mad, its such a shame because he loves to be with me all the time, he was a rescue bird that had been treated badly


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I think they're so cute in harnesses  I want to take mine everywhere but my boyfriend is like nooooo the video shop doesn't want to see the birds  Pffft who wouldn't want to see them


----------



## Zenna (Sep 22, 2010)

rockysmum said:


> how lovely to see you have taken the time to harness train, too many people wing clip which is such a shame there is nothing i love more than to watch birds fly


I agree completely but much like you, not all of us can x-X I HATED taking my tiel in to get his wings clipped. only done it once cuz ive tried for about a year now to train him with the harness, after a bit of a fight i can get it on and done up, but then he puts his feet up in it and squirms untill he gets out or untill hes choking himself so i gotta take it off x-X He'll grab onto the part around their chest and he wont let go, so hes got no feet. its kinda cute but annoying at the same time  Anyways Great pics He looks so happy! ^^ thats cute <3


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

I am quite lucky that my fids accepted harness quite readily. I hate wings clipping. It makes the birds look ugly. Birds are much happier if they are flighted. The harness was introduced to me by someone before I could clip my Grey's wings. All my birdies owed their wings to this someone.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah ours were previously clipped, but I bought harnesses about 2 months ago, so they haven't been clipped in ages.. Fawkes is 5 months old and was clipped when we got him but hasn't been done since, so I think he's a bit excited that he can fly now, sometimes he just up and jumps off his cage for no reason but to do a lap and land again


----------

